# Thinning ModelMasters paint



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

What do you use to thin testor's Model Master enamels for use in an airbrush? I'm trying to see if something else besides Airbrush thinner will worksince I run out of that stuff too quickly. Will acetone work?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Squall67584 said:


> What do you use to thin testor's Model Master enamels for use in an airbrush? I'm trying to see if something else besides Airbrush thinner will worksince I run out of that stuff too quickly. Will acetone work?


I would recommend regular paint thinner because the airbrush thinner is a slightly diluted version of paint thinner. I wouldn't use acetone whether it would be pure or the diluted nail polish remover kind. It will break down and/or effect the viscosity of the paint depending on how much you apply making it run rather than stick to the surface being painted.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Just order bigger cans of Airbrush thinner, or mix up smaller batches of paint to use in yer airbrush. CLEAN your airbrush with something else, like lacquer thinner.


----------



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah, thanks. I didn't know you could use lacquer thinner to clean up after enamels. That should save a lot of the airbrush thinner if I use lacquer thinner. Looks like I'll be making a trip to walmart to get a can of lacquer thinner later today.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Thin it with lacquer thinner. It works perfectly and it's the preferred thinner for most guys who airbrush.


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

Are you saying that it's okay to thin enamels with Lacquer thinners?
Sorry, it has to be hammered home sometimes!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have been wonder about this, now with the experts answering, my mind is eased. This is why, this is a great place to be.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Y3a said:


> CLEAN your airbrush with something else, like lacquer thinner.


It only works with metal airbrushes (Paasche, Badger, etc.) but I use carb cleaner from the auto store to clean my airbrush. Jet some of that stuff through your airbrush to clean it up fast. Also works for cleaning out the paint cup. Cheap too - about $1.50 for a can. It's great when you're switching colors and want a quick clean-up

However, it's nasty on plastic so don't use it with a plastic body airbrush (like an Aztec). Not good as a thinner either.

Jim


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

NJFNick said:


> Are you saying that it's okay to thin enamels with Lacquer thinners?


Yep. Works just fine. In fact, it works better than just about any other kind of thinner because lacquer thinner will evaporate quicker and your paint will dry quicker.

The common misconception that you don't use lacquer thinner with enamel probably comes from the fact that you can't switch the equation around...ie you can't use normal paint thinner with lacquer.

But lacquer thinner works just fine with enamel.

If anybody has doubts about it, just try it on a piece of scrap. Trust me, it works fine. I used to spray paint for a living and I've been airbrushing since the first term of the Nixon administration.


----------



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh cool! I didnt think about using lacquer thinner on enamels because I once tried the opposite and it curdled the lacquer paint. But now that I know differently I'll start using lacquer thinner for enamels.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Sorry guys, UK here...is Lacquer the US term for Cellulose, do you know?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I buy laquer thinner in 1 gallon cans!
But I only use it for cleaning the airbrush. For thinning the paint I still use Testors AB thinner.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Flux Chiller said:


> Sorry guys, UK here...is Lacquer the US term for Cellulose, do you know?


Yes. You want cellulose or nitrocellulose thinners if you live in the UK.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

I used to use a thinner called Dio-Sol (not sure of the hyphen) It was for model railroad colors and worked beutifully with Humbrol and Testors enamel paints. I never had any problems with the paints curdling or degrading later either. Still have the almost empty pint can (that is about 17 years old). Not sure if the company is still even around that made this stuff but it is great.


----------

